# Sherwood Drive - shrill sounding



## ThinAir (Jun 9, 2019)

I just finished up my Sherwood Build, it functions really well other than I’m finding it has a rather shrill or bitey tone (treble heavy) even with the bass dimed and treble rolled all the way down. 

Is that just the nature of this “transparent overdrive” or is there a modification I can make to give a little more bottom-end?


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 9, 2019)

It cuts a bit of bass most good overdrives do but mine isn't shrill  or bitty and I use it on bass. I would describe it as smooth and warm. I would check out everything again I can get you voltages if you need.


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 10, 2019)

It shouldn't sound shrill at all, I would double check your IC to make sure it is fully socketed and oriented correctly.


----------



## ThinAir (Jun 10, 2019)

Devoureddeth said:


> It cuts a bit of bass most good overdrives do but mine isn't shrill  or bitty and I use it on bass. I would describe it as smooth and warm. I would check out everything again I can get you voltages if you need.



If you have the voltages handy I’d love to see where mine might be out of spec. 

Thanks!!


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 10, 2019)

I will measure mine tonight. 

I just had a build with a bad IC and it caused some strange stuff to happen


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 10, 2019)

IC
1. 4.48
2. 4.49
3. 4.48
4. 0 
5. 3.99
6. 4.49
7. 4.51
8. 8.92

Q1
1. 3.942
2. 4.47
3. 8.92

Q2
1. 3.94
2. 4.47
3. 8.92

Let me know if you need anything else


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 11, 2019)

Mine are around the same for reference.


----------



## ThinAir (Jun 12, 2019)

Awesome - thanks so much for passing along!!

Will take it apart tonight and start poking and prodding. 





Devoureddeth said:


> IC
> 1. 4.48
> 2. 4.49
> 3. 4.48
> ...


----------

